# Halloween Shirts and More



## blodoks (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi all,
The name is Samuel Hain and when I'm not out scaring people and trick or treating, I'm home designing T-shirts and other Halloween paraphernalia. I have shirts for the costume impaired, for your pets, wall clocks and more. So please visit my site at Samuel Hain's Halloween Shirts , home of the original "Don't scare me, I poop easily!" T-shirt.


----------

